# Baffin Sunrise w/ Fishermen



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

This picture was taken on our trip back in March. Just got the picture from a friend.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

amazing photo, thanks for posting it


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Nice ...


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

great shot rip


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

we are so lucky to play in God's back yard.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

You're killing me...that is an awesome pic. I'm heading down there next weekend and the one after. Can't wait.

Late,
LA Cox


----------



## Capt Brent (Apr 29, 2005)

whats up brumley. Have you been on them in POC. I thought that was you Rip N Lips .. Ive been hangin out in Sabine the few weeks. later juarez


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Capt Brent, how ya been doing in Sabine?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

beautiful picture...


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

very nice picture


----------

